# what glue for fragging?!



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

hi, I have some mushroom corals in my tank, and once they get large enough I plan on fragging them to some empty rocks that are just laying around. but my question is, what type/brand of glue is safe and reliable?! thank you!


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

Some coral cant be glued and that is one of them.. What I do is take butter bowl or a basket.Take the rock put in the bottom of the bowl put the mushroom on top of the rock. Some use rubber bands.. then you take the mushroom put on the rock. Put the rubber band around it not to tight just so it stays where you want it to.. set it in your tank where there is not to much flow on it.. In one or two weeks the mushroom will stay on the rock so now you can cut off the rubber band or take out of the bowl and you will be good to go... I hope this helps and there is some other ways of doing this so others will post more THANKS AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

wow thank you!
but, what about star polyps, or zoo's? can those be glued and if so, my question again, what brand?!


----------



## reefcrazy (Nov 10, 2008)

supper glue gel


----------



## kris_leonardi (Jun 28, 2009)

sounds good, thanks so much, again!


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Super glue gel works great on corals that can be glued as well as the brand name stuff (CoralAffix). Rubberbands work like a charm on leathers and mushrooms, soft corals in general.


----------



## AZDesertRat (Apr 10, 2009)

Zoanthids and star polyps do not glue well and will come off. They are soft and flexible and hace a slime coating so the glue does not adhere.
reefcrazy had some good suggestions to get the frags to adhere naturally to a piece of rubble. I also put them in a smal bowl of tupperware type container with some rubble so they become attached on their own. Other options are to rubber band then to rock rubble, stick a toothpick through them and stick it in a crack in the rock, loosely tie or wrap a piece of netting or wedding veil tule fabric around a piece of rock with the zoas inside. All work well.
For LPS and SPS frags I use medium body super glue mostly, sometimes AquaMend epoxy and sometimes even a mixture of both for hard to place situations so it sets up fast but permanent underwater.


----------

